# MRC Prodigy Express system



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

what do you guys think about it? good, widespread system or some niche? i got the starter set and another express cab of those in the kit that i got and thinking if i should sell it as it is a bit much for my oval.

although running DCC can be cool


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I say keep it. With DCC you get all the bells whistles and railsounds.
Space expansion may be in your future. Though it took me 25 years to get the stuff out of storage.:laugh:


----------

